# B13 SNoooZER



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Here are some pics of my XE B13 sentra with blue bird DET swap. The intercooler is black for that extra special sleeper look. Tell me what you think:



















http://www.conopium.com/misc/*****.jpg 


And heres my friends old altima. I always thought it looked nice despite the color...


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)

Very clean B13 BB DET. =) Not too hot on the green car....

Kyle


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

i have one request for the red one, get some rims!!! did you cut the bumper like that of is it just photo painted to hide the place number? i hope its the latter

for the green one, i like it x cept for the wing, window decal, and the rear bumper.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2002)

Nah man...sleeper look TOTALLY with that car bro. 

Kyle


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

IMO, get the tsuru headlight conversion!


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

i'm not talking about exotics like the on the altima. just something other then those ugly steel blacks.

even the stock Se-R rims would be better. they look good, without shouting "look at me!!"

at least put some decent hubcaps. i think the best looking ones are the stocks. no chrome ones! i'm switching my winter wheel's hubs to the aloy look. the chrome ones i got suck.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

man, I'm likin both cars. I like extreme colors as long as it's not a civic.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Nice sentra...get some B14 XE hubcaps, they look good on the B13.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

ScarCrow28 said:


> *just something other then those ugly steel blacks. *


Well as soon as I get my computer back with my FTP i'll scan some old pictures of it with the rims on it for your viewing pleasure. I admit it does look alot better with the 16" Enkei RSE wheels on it, but all i'm saying now, is that you can't go wrong with $30 a tire. Function, not fashion. Sometimes its just all about going from point A to point B. So the rims don't really factor into my life that much.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

man, i am really giving you props on your car, it very good, sleek, and SLEEPERISH, except the muffler.. it kinda like... ehh. droops down.. what i would do, is re-route it, through the back of the passenger sideskirt, and then put a slanted tip, turned 45 degrees to the left, and then it would be like a straight slant kinda thing.. then no one would see the big muffler, and you would still get power.. but you are looking for flow though right.. if you have turbo, i think flow is best.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Awesome!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *man, i am really giving you props on your car, it very good, sleek, and SLEEPERISH, except the muffler.. it kinda like... ehh. droops down.. what i would do, is re-route it, through the back of the passenger sideskirt, and then put a slanted tip, turned 45 degrees to the left, and then it would be like a straight slant kinda thing.. then no one would see the big muffler, and you would still get power.. but you are looking for flow though right.. if you have turbo, i think flow is best. *


Yeah, it does look kind of droopy in that picture. I never really noticed it before. But all of the hangers are tight on it, and it is as high as it will go. I agree it would be good to hide the exhaust, because it would be alot more sleeperish for the people coming up on me from behind. But that would be less than ideal for the flow of things. I've already done my best for flow in eliminating the cat with a test pipe. And yes, I have turbo.


----------



## Green_Lantern (Jun 6, 2002)

LOVE IT!!! The red car that is.

Now go out and eat some Hondas.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

the I' s have it!!!! I like the red sleeper as [email protected] nissans,,


----------



## dropsentra94 (May 1, 2002)

*nice ride man*

i thnk the rims add the sleeper look and makes ure car look even lower. question how the heck do u take off on 13s i would think with the power of the det it would spin like crzy and 2nd wat kinda front end is that and were can i get it if possible it makes ure car look rough as hell and congrats once again on ure ride man keep it up.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

*Re: nice ride man*



dropsentra94 said:


> *question how the heck do u take off on 13s i would think with the power of the det it would spin like crzy*


good question, you would think with all that power, you can't possibly get the power to the ground ridin on wheels that IMO should be reffered to as doughnuts  (sorry, I had 13s at one time too).


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: nice ride man*



dropsentra94 said:


> *i thnk the rims add the sleeper look and makes ure car look even lower. question how the heck do u take off on 13s i would think with the power of the det it would spin like crzy and 2nd wat kinda front end is that and were can i get it if possible it makes ure car look rough as hell and congrats once again on ure ride man keep it up. *


Well, like most people on here, I'm learning new things everyday, and trying new things out and learning how to launch better. Due to horrible weather (hot) I won't be returning to the track until it at least gets down to 85 degrees in the day time. So that probably won't be till october. But the way that i launch is that i revv up to about 3k, and let the clutch out little by little. Basically feathering it. Its kind of hard to explain how i do it, but my 60ft time explains it all i would say (not too good). This is from the last time i ran it.










I ran it on 20psi of those stock crap ass 175-70R/13 tires running 7psi of boost. I can't wait to go back to the track and try out my fixed intercooler. I guess that when i ran the above timeslip i had a leaky intercooler the whole time that i was unaware of until about a month ago. I'm curious as to what my time will be like running full boost all the way through my powerband. You see when i would take off, I would have full boost (7psi) until about 5k rpm, and then it would dramatically go down to about 3 or 4 psi, and then repeat the same way through all the gears until i was finished. I'm hoping to pull off mid 13's on 7psi of *full boost, and mid to low 13's on 10psi, but i've still got to buy fuel stuff before i can play with boost anymore.

The front end i guess is a stillen front chin (urethane) mated with the stock front bumper, and then cut in the shape of the black intercooler mounted in there. Its kind of hard to see in that picture. My recomendation for buying body kits and what not is to always buy urethane kits. My kit has taken quite a beating and still not much damage besides paint coming off. But i don't care too much about that. I bought the car off my friend for speed, and not for looks.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

nice car...i like the altima as well....


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

Hey OPIUM I have a pic for you. How can I e-mail it to you so you can post it, since I dont know how to.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Well I won't be able to host anything since my computer is broken. So therefore I can't upload anything on my site with out my FTP thats on there. So i guess someone else has to host it for you. You can email me the pic still at [email protected].


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Very tough---IT looks like a little beast


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2002)

*BUMPER COOVER?!?!?*

OPIUM!!!!!!!!! 

What kind of bumper cover is that!!?????? i need it!!!

HSentra


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: BUMPER COOVER?!?!?*



HSentra said:


> *OPIUM!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What kind of bumper cover is that!!?????? i need it!!!
> 
> HSentra *





OPIUM3 said:


> *The front end i guess is a stillen front chin (urethane) mated with the stock front bumper, and then cut in the shape of the black intercooler mounted in there. Its kind of hard to see in that picture. My recomendation for buying body kits and what not is to always buy urethane kits. My kit has taken quite a beating and still not much damage besides paint coming off. But i don't care too much about that. I bought the car off my friend for speed, and not for looks. *


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

_Poated by OPIUM3:_ 



> . But i don't care too much about that. I bought the car off my friend for speed, and not for looks.



...*tear*...*sniff, sniff*...that's beautyful man... 

Once again...diffrent post..

Nice ride man!!!


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

Ummm...
RED CAR 
1) one word - RIMS... I know you want the sleeper look, but right now you have the, "trailor park" look...
2) car wax

GREEN CAR
1) Did anyone else notice that it was parked on a curb to make it look like it has airbags, or aircylinders ??? HAHAHAH
2) I don't know whats louder... the paint job on that car, or my trophy winning system in my car... 

Over all opinion;
BOOOOO

and no, im not just talking shit b/c i am jealous or un-happy with my car... I own a 97 200 SX on tha big boy 18"s and my system is so unbarabley loud, it shakes my trophies off tha top of my car...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Platinum200 said:


> *Ummm...
> RED CAR
> 1) one word - RIMS... I know you want the sleeper look, but right now you have the, "trailor park" look...
> 2) car wax*


Hey, think what you want. People got their own styles. 



Platinum200 said:


> *GREEN CAR
> 1) Did anyone else notice that it was parked on a curb to make it look like it has airbags, or aircylinders ??? HAHAHAH*


You just made yourself look stupid. It is bagged.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

well then you should know better then to put trophies on top of your car, only to scratch the shit out of the paint! 

j/ j with ya.

i do agree about the rims, infact i posted it earlier...

i noticed the curb, but i figured it was for the camera angle or somethin...it looks like its parked on a set of stairs or somthin


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

Posted By Platnium200



> and no, im not just talking shit b/c i am jealous or un-happy with my car... I own a 97 200 SX on tha big boy 18"s and my system is so unbarabley loud, it shakes my trophies off tha top of my car...


18's slow you down.....*enter favorite curse word here*

I'd take this car over your 200SX (or ANY 200SX for that matter...)anyday...200SX is a woman's car...

BTW: If you really want to be a big dog in styling, anything less than 20's won't do... 
And if your system was THAT good I'd bust your windows out...not shake the car. The car shakes 'cause it's a piece. Thighten that bumper and re-glue that mirror...then car will stop "shaking"...I promise.
And unlike your car...this car moves...no, no....I mean MOVES...not shakes and rattles like a little turd 200SX...

I won't continue this post...I might make yet another member cry... 

Besides...there is just so many scary and mean PM's I can handle per day...I'm shaking in my boots allready...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

hagasan said:


> *And unlike your car...this car moves...no, no....I mean MOVES...not shakes *












Actually, I do have a 13.909 @ 103mph slip somewhere, but i lost it. But the day that i did that time the racetrack posted my time as an 11 sec. et. Check out car #66 here. Anyways, i don't expect people to belive me till i get 13's again. But 13.909 isn't that far off of the slip i just posted. But yeah, like i was saying. People have their own preferences about things. Some prefer to shake rattle and roll. Some, like I, prefer just get going and try to beat the speed of sound. (although i will never get there). But who knows what the future holds? Platinum200, your mindset may change and you might prefer speed before sounds one day. Don't ever say never, because one day you may just contradict yourself. Open mind is key... but sometimes ignorance is bliss, so why not enjoy it when you got it?


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

how bout i sell my rims and buy your 1991 pos...

your talking s*** to me, and your sitting on some lame ass rims w/o even hubcaps on them... HAHAHAH

1991 ... ... ... hmmm, 

"hey babe, lets get into my 91 nissan and go get something to eat"
any girl would laugh at your face, and tell you to get some REAL RIMS, and to get rid of the 8-track player that is in your car and get a REAL SYSTEM...

lets see, 
the Blue Book value of your car is $875.00 HAHAHA my tires almost cost that much... i can sell my amp/subs/box/tires/rims/cd player and buy like 4 1991 sentra xe's...
I will give you props on the bluebird DET though...
but, soon i wil be turbo'd aswell.. get some wax and some rims...


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

> "hey babe, lets get into my 91 nissan and go get something to eat" any girl would laugh at your face, and tell you to get some REAL RIMS, and to get rid of the 8-track player that is in your car and get a REAL SYSTEM...


...I wonder what you are going to say to your girl when that $875 SENTRA blows you off the road...


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Platinum200 said:


> *how bout i sell my rims and buy your 1991 pos...
> 
> your talking s*** to me, and your sitting on some lame ass rims w/o even hubcaps on them... HAHAHAH
> *


Everyone has their priorities... and they may differ from your own. You may want to take that into consideration before ragging on someone else. They may think your choices are as foolish as you regard theirs. Personally, I couldn't care less about 18" wheels and having a _real system_. I think it's an extreme waste of money. I'd rather have the 91 Sentra DET myself. 

As for the $875 comment... you do realize the only real difference between your car and a 91 Sentra is about 6 years? They're both subcompact econoboxes. When your car is as old it'll be worth about as much. It's not like you're driving a 300ZX TT.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

*platinum200*

The only one that's talking shit in this thread is you. There's no need to dis other people just because they don't think big rims and a system are necessary to have a good car, I mean, thinkng that is absurd. Whatever though...


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

hey, im not out to f*** with people...
but, i will not back down when people talk s***...
if any of you got anything to say, f*** typing it to me, I aint hard to find... i will gladly meet any of you in the atl area..
so we can "discuss" anything you got to say.

haha... dont be scared to come to the dirty south, it aint that bad...


----------



## Mike92se (Aug 25, 2002)

*oh fsho*

Message deleted


----------



## Mike92se (Aug 25, 2002)

*ALSO!!!!!*

Message deleted


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

Message deleted


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)




----------



## Mike92se (Aug 25, 2002)

barnoun said:


> * *


What the fuk does that mean!


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

I don't know...it made as much sense as your post to me.


----------



## Mike92se (Aug 25, 2002)

Message deleted


----------



## Mike92se (Aug 25, 2002)

Message deleted


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Thank you I know I do.


----------



## Mike92se (Aug 25, 2002)

*HERE SOME RIMS*

Message deleted


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

thanks mike...
yes, thats a pic of my whip...

ALL comments welcome..
holla


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

Message deleted


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Oh man, I stop checking my email for a few hours and I missed this. It's amazing how simple threads like these can turn up so many assholes like Mike92se...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *Oh man, I stop checking my email for a few hours and I missed this. It's amazing how simple threads like these can turn up so many assholes like Mike92se... *


My thoughts exactly. Word for word. 

Seriously though. To me, getting wheels on my car isn't my thing. It will be when i start working on my suspension. Some of you kids might view rims as something you see on tv, or something that makes your car look nice. Well to me, wheels are nothing more than something to roll around on that compliments suspension components as a whole. I will NEVER own oversized rims again in my life. The biggest I will ever go on my sentra is 15" rims. That is not overkill, and quite purposefull. It has enough sidwall to stick that 90 degree corner instead of sliding through it like i used to on some 40 series tires. I've had trial and error, and to me, the looks aren't worth the extra dollar. I could care less about looks. I could care less about going out and getting girls. The come to ME. Only because they know that my personality goes alot further than a set of trendy rims, or a booming system, or even a car for that matter. I have the DET in my ride because its for me. Not for anyone else. But simply because it pleases me. I got nothing to prove to you. I posted my car so people knew i was REAL about the sport. If I had dyno figures, I would post those as well. Basically, I'm in it to win it, and won't quickly fade away like a body kit that just went out of style. Longevity is key... that is.... IF YOU ARE REAL!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: HERE SOME RIMS*

Message deleted


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

Message deleted


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Message deleted


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

I'm closing this thread. We do not want this kind of behavior at NissanForums.com.

Platinum200: no one was criticizing you. OPIUM3 may have said a few things you didn't like, but you got in the first shot. You pretty much admitted you started the whole thing:



> _and no, im not just talking shit b/c i am jealous or un-happy with my car... I own a 97 200 SX on tha big boy 18"s and my system is so unbarabley loud, it shakes my trophies off tha top of my car..._


Perhaps you should have just kept your comments to yourself? Anyway you look at it you're still just driving a subcompact econobox yourself. You can throw thousands at it but it doesn't make you or your car any better. Once you understand that you might get along a little better with your fellow Sentra/200SX owners.

Mike92se: Bye-bye. Funny you should make this comment after your rantings:



> _z32.org twinturbo.net is much better. less shit to deal with._


----------

